# Imprimante : papier vide alors que c'est plein



## PacMac43 (7 Août 2012)

salut à tous,

j'ai un problème avec mon imprimante, j'ai le signal de manque de papier alors que le réservoir est plein.

c'est la HP 4500 Desktop qui fait aussi scanner

je peux donc rien imprimer, ça l'a fait d'un coup

on m'avait dit de toucher les capteurs de papier, je l'ai fait et ça a rien changé

en lisant le résumé d'erreurs de l'application HP, la cartouche de noir a l'air vide, ça m'étonne un peu. Même si c'était le cas ça imprimerait quand même mais sans le noir non ?

ça a déjà fait ça à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2012)

PacMac43 a dit:


> en lisant le résumé d'erreurs de l'application HP, la cartouche de noir a l'air vide, ça m'étonne un peu. Même si c'était le cas ça imprimerait quand même mais sans le noir non ?



Ben non, si dans le temps, les imprimantes jet d'encre acceptaient d'imprimer en noir quand la cartouche "couleurs" était vide, le contraire n'a jamais été vrai, et les fabricants d'imprimantes ne gagnant de l'argent que sur la vente des cartouches, ils ont même supprimés cette possibilité, maintenant : une cartouche vide=imprimante hors service.


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Business is business. Avec ma "vieille" Canon MP600 de 2007 j'ai le même souci, p.....n !


----------



## PacMac43 (8 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, si dans le temps, les imprimantes jet d'encre acceptaient d'imprimer en noir quand la cartouche "couleurs" était vide, le contraire n'a jamais été vrai, et les fabricants d'imprimantes ne gagnant de l'argent que sur la vente des cartouches, ils ont même supprimés cette possibilité, maintenant : une cartouche vide=imprimante hors service.


oui mais il me semble pas qu'elle soit vide en fait, je vais tenter je verrai bien.

sinon dans ce cas pourquoi ça met "plus de papier" et pas "cartouche d'encre noir vide" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2012)

PacMac43 a dit:


> oui mais il me semble pas qu'elle soit vide en fait, je vais tenter je verrai bien.
> 
> sinon dans ce cas pourquoi ça met "plus de papier" et pas "cartouche d'encre noir vide" ?



Ah mais moi, je répondais juste à ta question que je citais, après, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus, peut-être que ton papier est mal mis, ou un truc comme ça, je n'ai jamais eu d'imprimante HP, que de l'Epson, sauf une fois une Canon, difficile de t'en dire plus !


----------



## PacMac43 (10 Août 2012)

J'ai commandé la cartouche, je vous dirai si ça venait de ça.


----------



## PacMac43 (11 Août 2012)

bon ben ça vient pas de là, une cartouche achetée pour rien.

quand j'ai mis la nouvelle cartouche, l'imprimante a fait l'alignement et de nouveau le message charger le bac de papier alors qu'il est plein, le capteur appuyé au maximum.

je sais plus quoi faire, ça me saoule


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2012)

Là, je ne vois plus que le SAV !


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2012)

Sinon as-tu un seul bac à feuilles ? Je te pose cette question car pour ma part j'en ai deux et n'en utilise qu'un seul aussi si tel été le cas tu pourrais circonscrire le problème au bac incriminé. Mais peut être n'as-tu qu'un seul bac ou que de toi même tu as constaté qu'il se répétait sur les 2 bacs le cas échéant. Si c'est le cas effectivement alors alors désolé le SAV comme dit plus haut est la seule solution.


----------



## PacMac43 (11 Août 2012)

j'ai qu'un seul bac frontal classique

je sais que d'autres ont eu le même souci mais ils ne doivent pas lire cette section...

pour le SAV d'HP autant en acheter une autre...


----------



## Arielleke (10 Décembre 2020)

PacMac43 a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> j'ai un problème avec mon imprimante, j'ai le signal de manque de papier alors que le réservoir est plein.
> 
> ...


----------

